# Bar Oil



## basswidow (Dec 3, 2010)

TSC had a large gallon of bar oil on sale.  

What do you guys use to put your bar oil into the saw?  I usually just buy the smaller quarts as they are easy to pour.  I was thinking of saving my empties and filling those up from a larger gallon size as there is no way to fill the saw from the larger gallon size bottle.

Is there an easier method for bar oil?  Say a sports squirt bottle?  Or is there a pump lid ?  That would be convient.

Just wondering what others use in the field.


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 3, 2010)

I do what you mentioned........ fill an empty quart up from the big gallon TSC jugs using a small funnel.


----------



## oldspark (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a long necked bottle that works great, because of the long neck it makes it easy to pour into the small hole.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 3, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> TSC had a large gallon of bar oil on sale.
> 
> What do you guys use to put your bar oil into the saw?  I usually just buy the smaller quarts as they are easy to pour.  I was thinking of saving my empties and filling those up from a larger gallon size as there is no way to fill the saw from the larger gallon size bottle.
> 
> ...



basswidow I have a small funnel that is in the rhino or truck that I use then I have an empty coffee can that the funnel goes in. I use a yellow funnel for the chainsaw oil and a blue funnel for the oil used in the splitters.

I carry the oil in the original container which I think is one gallon but I think your idea of quarts is better.

zap


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

Gallon jug not hard to use.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 3, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Gallon jug not hard to use.


+1
That's all I've ever used.  I can't see a funnel working at all.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 3, 2010)

My saw is small and the handle is close to the fill cap - so there's no way I could pour from the gallon jug and see what I am doing.  I'd spill it all over.

I need to find a pump cap with a clear tube that I could attach to the gallon jug.  I could leave that on the tail gate and just pump some in to fill up.   Gas goes in easier since the handle is not close.  My gas is a gallon jug too, but it has a spout and is easy to use.

Maybe I'll just use a funnel and fill up my empty quarts.  

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> My saw is small and the handle is close to the fill cap - so there's no way I could pour from the gallon jug and see what I am doing.  I'd spill it all over.
> 
> I need to find a pump cap with a clear tube that I could attach to the gallon jug.  I could leave that on the tail gate and just pump some in to fill up.   Gas goes in easier since the handle is not close.  My gas is a gallon jug too, but it has a spout and is easy to use.
> 
> ...



I really have no issue's even on the little 192t Thats one of the smallest saw made. If it helps you roll with it!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 3, 2010)

Best chainsaw tip I've ever heard and passed along is on this very topic.

Get yourself a 1 quart gear-oil bottle. You know, the ones with the little squeeze nozzle on the end, and the cap that snaps over it?






Keep your oil in this, I've found that 1 quart of oil is plenty for any 1 trip I make to the woods. The absolute best thing about these bottles is that you just squeeze the oil in, No messes, no waiting for the thick oil to pour in, very few strings etc. If you knock the bottle over, the tiny nozzle prevent it from going all over, at most you'll get a couple drips before you get it picked back up. This will rapidly speed up your oil refill time, and greatly decrease your "oops, made a mess" occurrences.

ETA, this also makes it much easier to refill when the oil is cold and thick, you just squeeze it right out.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 3, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I really have no issue's even on the little 192t Thats one of the smallest saw made. If it helps you roll with it!



On the ms170 the handle is half-way over the oil cap, it's possible to fill from a gallon jug, but it's tough to hold the saw with the cap out of the way and not spill oil all over. It's much, much easier to use the method I mentioned above.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heck right now its hard to get the oil out of the bottle...lol Set mine up so the saw's will be back into the shop on the tractor and trailer to be set on the saw bench wear the oil is warm. Not fighting this cold weather this season taking advantage of my Heated shop whenever possible!


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 3, 2010)

I use a cheapo pour spout from the motor oil section of Walmart.  It works just fine until the weather gets really cold.






For cold weather pouring, I use the wide mouth laundry detergent bottles.  Works great!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> I use a cheapo pour spout from the motor oil section of Walmart. It works just fine until the weather gets really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that oil is starting to look like making cotton candy right now!


----------



## Skier76 (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> Best chainsaw tip I've ever heard and passed along is on this very topic.
> 
> Get yourself a 1 quart gear-oil bottle. You know, the ones with the little squeeze nozzle on the end, and the cap that snaps over it?
> 
> ...



I like that idea a lot. Easier than lugging the gallon jug and a funnel up to the woods behind the house.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL Try squeezing that out of the bottle this time of year!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 3, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> LOL Try squeezing that out of the bottle this time of year!


I do it all the time. The good thing about those bottles is that you can cut the nozzle hole to your own custom tailored size (within the limits) So you can cut the hole bigger. I 100% guarantee you that I can squeeze the oil out of that bottle into a saw faster than you could pour it out of any other bottle (same saw, same oil, same temperature).

ETA, and I'd make fewer messes doing it.

You can probably refill saws just as fast as that bottle could, and you could probably refill saws with just as few messes as that bottle makes, but you absolutely can't do them both at the same time. You either go fast and make a mess, or go slow and don't make a mess. With that bottle you can still go fast without making a mess.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck its getting hard to pour it out of a gallon jug right now....But if it works roll with it!


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 3, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the point I was trying to make. It doesn't matter how cold it gets, the viscosity of the oil is going to decrease no matter what bottle it is in. But the one thing that doesn't change is that forcefully squeezing it out of the bottle will always be faster than letting it free-flow, even though the squeeze bottle has a smaller nozzle.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can squeze on a gallon jug (Your going to need to in this weather) with a bigger opening. The idea looks Good for summer.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 3, 2010)

some really good ideas here, think sometime I might try to change up what I've been doing.

Currently I just dump the gallon jug in the general direction of the reservoir. most of it makes it in, but a lot doesn't, I clean my saws up really nicely once a year, so it's no big deal. Now gas, that's something that is a PITA. I DON"T like fuel spilling all over the place.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 3, 2010)

That bottle is kind of what I was thinking of when I said sports bottle.  I was thinking of using a ketchup or mustard squirt bottle,  but that looks perfect.

If you cut the bar oil with alittle used motor oil,  won't that help with the winter vicocity?


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 3, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> That bottle is kind of what I was thinking of when I said sports bottle.  I was thinking of using a ketchup or mustard squirt bottle,  but that looks perfect.
> 
> If you cut the bar oil with alittle used motor oil,  won't that help with the winter vicocity?


I guess so... or you could just use wintergrade oil too...

Either way... I really don't have that much of a problem with the bar oil coming out even when it's pretty cold. If your hands are strong enough to cut, split, stack firewood then they should be strong enough to squeeze this bottle full of cold bar oil.

ETA, one more thing... if it's too cold out for me to effectively squeeze the oil out of the bottle, then I'm not going to be outside anyways because it's too cold for me...


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Guess I am just needing more time on a saw I will get the hang of it.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 3, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Guess I am just needing more time on a saw I will get the hang of it.


lol, yeah, ya stinkin' rookie.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 3, 2010)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bottle would not top off my saw...lol


----------



## billb3 (Dec 3, 2010)

I used to use a funnel until I left it behind somewhere.
I never overfilled the saw when I used it.
It was just one more thing to keep wrapped up in a rag, though.

I use the small quart  jugs and refill.
Still need the rag because it never fails I try to get just a tiny bit more in _ every time_ and then can't get the cap on without having to wipe the excess oil off. Never fails.
Doesn't happen with my lawn mowers. I never overfill gas.
Just the bar reservoir on my 026.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 3, 2010)

I overfill on occasion, but a funnel wouldn't help.  A squeezy bottle might.  I'm happy with gallon jugs.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 3, 2010)

oops, funnel had a line on it that was the right amount to fill the reservoir.
Otherwise I would  have overfilled with that, too.

Especially in the Winter when bar oil flows like vaseline.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 3, 2010)

I just can't see a funnel working.  The oil I pour is like molasses this time of year and it needs the full 1" opening of the gallon jug.  One problem I sometimes have if I'm not careful is that the stream of oil air-locks as I pour it if I can't keep the flow to one side to let the air out of the tank.  Sometimes I have to burp her like a baby.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Dec 3, 2010)

my favorite bar oil jug, is a liquid laundry soap jug less than gallon. 3/4 size if just right


----------



## basswidow (Dec 3, 2010)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> my favorite bar oil jug, is a liquid laundry soap jug less than gallon. 3/4 size if just right



There ya go.  That might work for me.  Thanks.


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 3, 2010)

basswidow said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works for me.  I'm currently using 2 quart Woolite bottles.


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 4, 2010)

This time of year, at work, we're getting all the snow moving/removal equipment up-to-snuff.  Usually, it requires a plow hydraulic overhaul/what's wrong with this pig THIS year.

  On the same note of the gear oil bottle, we get the plow hydraulic fluid in 1 qt. bottles with the "cut as needed" spout, and cap.  I take them home, and split up the gallon of bar oil between four of them (well, duhhh - 4qts used to equal a gal! ) and keep 3 of them in the house to keep warm, and the fourth with me; then rotate between the colder one, and the lowest of the 3 warmer ones.  Same idea/different container - check with your local power equipment dealer, they may have some emptys laying around their shop.


EDIT - We get 80w gear oil in 30 gal. drums - a little harder to fill a saw with!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 4, 2010)

I just got a gallon of the Husqvarna winter blend (orange cap).  Anyone know how that flows at cold temps?  

Also, how about using canola oil?  Most of the serious chainsaw carvers use it instead of bar oil, and they all say you it protects the bar and chain better than petroleum-based oil.  They abuse the crap out of their special Stellite-tipped, hard-nose carving bars with their very small tip radii.  These bars can cost well over $100 for a 8-12" bar, so they need to do everything they can to protect them.  I'm using canola in my electric saw, mostly because I'm carving inside and don't want bar oil everywhere stinking the place up.

FWIW in past times, rapeseed oil was considered to be a premium lubricant - particularly in wet weather conditions - because it adheres so well to surfaces.  Canola is just a special type of rapeseed oil developed by Canadian botanists to grow without high amounts of erusic acid in the oil.  Erusic acid is toxic to humans.  There is no actual canola plant.  "Canola" is an acronym for *Can*ada *O*il *L*ow *A*cid.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 4, 2010)

Battenk said:
			
		

> I just got a gallon of the Husqvarna winter blend (orange cap). Anyone know how that flows at cold temps?
> 
> Also, how about using canola oil? Most of the serious chainsaw carvers use it instead of bar oil, and they all say you it protects the bar and chain better than petroleum-based oil. They abuse the crap out of their special Stellite-tipped, hard-nose carving bars with their very small tip radii. These bars can cost well over $100 for a 8-12" bar, so they need to do everything they can to protect them. I'm using canola in my electric saw, mostly because I'm carving inside and don't want bar oil everywhere stinking the place up.
> 
> FWIW in past times, rapeseed oil was considered to be a premium lubricant - particularly in wet weather conditions - because it adheres so well to surfaces. Canola is just a special type of rapeseed oil developed by Canadian botanists to grow without high amounts of erusic acid in the oil. Erusic acid is toxic to humans. There is no actual canola plant. "Canola" is an acronym for *Can*ada *O*il *L*ow *A*cid.



I use veggie oil all the time milling its so you don't stain the wood (sure that's what the carvers are doing as well) t. Don't know if its any better but it no worse either.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 5, 2010)

I never buy Winter blend bar oil.  The way I see it the saw is warm and it warms the oil.  Makes for a little more challenge to pour it from a cold jug though.


----------



## dave360up (Dec 5, 2010)

I just poke one hole in the foil/plastic that seals the gallon jugs.  Instead of pouring and spilling, this lets me squeeze out an accurate stream.  It even works well on hard to reach oil reservoirs like on my Super 2 saws.  I used to punch 2 holes like on a old-style motor oil can, but that just made a mess.  Try poking a hole about 2/3 the size of a pencil, or maybe a little smaller especiallly if it is summertime and you have a hard to reach fill hole.  Better to start a little small and expand it if it comes out too slow.  Don't center the hole on the foil.  Put at the front edge right against the plastic.

I also refill a quart bottle if I have to carry oil with me farther into the woods, but I actually prefer filling the saws from the gallon jugs because it is more accurate, especially after a quart or so is out of it.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 5, 2010)

winter blend is no more than just add a little kerosene to the oil!


----------



## Battenkiller (Dec 5, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> I use veggie oil all the time milling its so you don't stain the wood (sure that's what the carvers are doing as well) t. Don't know if its any better but it no worse either.



Besides the staining issue, I was told the pros are that it has a higher flash point than regular bar oil and that is very tenacious in thin films.  The only negative I heard is that the stuff can oxidize and harden over time, making it difficult to get off the cooling fins and possibly causing the saw to overheat.  This info was for canola, not just any veggie oil.  These guys seem very particular that you use only canola oil.  BTW how often do you clean your milling saw?  Does the oil accumulate and harden on your saw?


----------



## smokinj (Dec 5, 2010)

Battenkiller said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would think and this is from experince is the veggie can cook on the bar, bar oil does not do this.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 6, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Guess I am just needing more time on a saw I will get the hang of it.


Jay, I don't mean to offend but have you ever tried a squeeze bottle like I proposed?

If not, I don't see why you're giving me so much crap about it. I never suggested you weren't experienced at cutting wood. I merely suggested that you may not know what you're missing.

Sort of like today's HD TV's. If a person has never viewed one, they just can't grasp how much better the picture is, and they don't know what they're missing.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have squeeze those gallon jugs many of times (in cold weather), But now I have a heated shop and keep the oil warm. If I have to cut all day that bottle is really not going to help me much 2 gallons of oil in a full day isn't uncommon (messing with anything other than what the oil came in is just not worth the effort). Only thing i can see that would help in this weather is a little kerosene to thin your oil. If it works for you roll with it.


----------



## Soundslikejosh (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a ketchup bottle successfully on the advice of an old timer.  I just bought the biggest bottle I could find.  But, I don't cut any large quantities at one spell, and I sure as heck don't cut in the dead of winter.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 6, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> CountryBoy19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that when you're cutting or milling? Do you mill much off-site/away from home? I can see that aspect of it.

But for the firewood cutter, most often a quart is plenty, and it's just easier to carry with you into the wood if you're falling timber. Most people won't go through a full quart before they go back to their truck for a break etc. Now for a guy that is doing nothing other than running a saw I can understand going through more oil, it just didn't sound like the OP used much, and he was asking for something other than the gallon jug.

I just wanted to make it clear that I wasn't trying to imply you were inexperienced at all (I know that just the opposite is the case). Just pointing out that your method of use may vary from others on here.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 6, 2010)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




880 just the saw takes 25 oz. I drop some big trees cross cutting only I will be in the gallon range. If I was running One smaller saw (192t) and just running a few tanks it would be handy. In this weather I think it would be a pain.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Gallon jug not hard to use.



+ whatever . . . I already carry too much stuff into the woods with me . . . last thing I need are a whole bunch of little jugs or funnels.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 27, 2011)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> my favorite bar oil jug, is a liquid laundry soap jug less than gallon. 3/4 size if just right



+1 on that. A friend just turned me on to the detergent bottle. Drip proof and projecting pour spout.


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 27, 2011)

I've seen Mrs. Butterworth used as a bar oil jug. :lol:  :coolsmile: That's what we have at the golf course for the "work" saws.


----------



## mliiiwit (Dec 29, 2013)

I use a larger liquid laundry detergent bottle that has a cap on one side and a spigot on the other - see the one in the background in the image.  Dispensing bar oil from the spigot eliminates all spills and slobber strings as the spigot valve is at the very end of the spigot.  Kind of like cutting play doh with a knife.  Plus, you can squeeze the bottle to speed things up.  Also, the original measuring cup that comes with the bottle covers the spigot to keep it clean.  If you're a bit careful using the spigot, you can refill your saw without spilling a drop of oil.  Sure helps to keep the saw tank fill area clean.  I also cut my bar oil with canola oil in the winter to have it flow reasonably well.  No problems to date and the canola is a lot cheaper.


----------



## legrandice (Dec 30, 2013)

I have been using a 20-30 year old bar oil container that is very thin and holds around 1 quart.  I LOVE the idea of using the gear oil bottles.  I just threw 10 of them in the recycle this summer! DOH.  I will scrounge a few up and give that a try.


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 30, 2013)

I use the jug it came in. Yesterday I thought I may need a shovel to get it in the saw.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 30, 2013)

Holy smokes.  I started this thread more than 3 years ago!

FWIW,  I got over it and just poured with the gallon jug. I just got better at it.  If I get alittle overspill - it's no big deal.   I'm usually close to the truck.  I top off the gas, oil, and point up the chain on my tailgate.


----------



## MDFisherman (Dec 30, 2013)

I use the 1 gallon husky jugs.  I cut a V into the aluminum cover and it pours nice.  Keep it warm and it will pour easier.    I wouldn't move it to another jug because I can get about 3 fillups in the 385


----------



## Halligan (Dec 30, 2013)

I use the gear oil bottle method and never spill a drop. Learned that trick from my father years ago because his Homelite Super Xl had a ridiculously small fill hole for the oil.


----------



## 1970roadrunner (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't cut with it often anymore, but the brake handle on my 041 makes it a pain to fill.  I had an old liquid dishwashing liquid container I used for a bit (pretty much the squeeze bottle idea).

I usually just use the smaller quart sized jugs and refill them though


----------



## ErikR (Dec 31, 2013)

1970roadrunner said:


> I don't cut with it often anymore, but the brake handle on my 041 makes it a pain to fill.  I had an old liquid dishwashing liquid container I used for a bit (pretty much the squeeze bottle idea).
> 
> I usually just use the smaller quart sized jugs and refill them though




Bingo!


----------



## DougA (Dec 31, 2013)

I use the 4 litre jugs here in Canada which are almost 1 gal.  Ours have the opening offset to one end and everyone tries to pour it with the opening on the bottom. The trick is to REVERSE the jug and have the opening on the side. That way, when you pour it, it comes out more slowly and you can get the opening right over top of the fill hole on the saw. On my 026, the hole is right beside the handle and it still works just great.  I tried winter blend bar oil but my theory is that as long as the oil tank is near empty when i refill the gas, it must be OK. You do not want oil that is too loose, it will just drip and you want it top stay on the bar & chain.


----------



## WriteNoob (Jan 3, 2014)

basswidow said:


> TSC had a large gallon of bar oil on sale.
> 
> What do you guys use to put your bar oil into the saw?  I usually just buy the smaller quarts as they are easy to pour.  I was thinking of saving my empties and filling those up from a larger gallon size as there is no way to fill the saw from the larger gallon size bottle.
> 
> ...



Just bought a new saw, and the saw shop owner used an average (maybe a liter?) sized fabric softener bottle, the new ones with the nice pour spouts. Worked really well, and they have a large enough opening to make filling from a gallon fairly easy.  This guy is around 70-ish, and has run his shop since Moses had short pants, so I figure he's had plenty of time to find what works.

All of this, of course, is assuming the user is secure enough in his manhood to get past the baby blue bottle, with the annoyingly cute teddybear on the front.


----------



## jensent (Jan 3, 2014)

Just a caution about vegetable based bar and chain oil. My son bought some at Home Depot a few years ago on sale. Don't remember the brand. I think it was Eco-something. After the oil sat in a saw for about a year it plugged the oiler hard enough to brake the drive gear.  Other than that problem we liked the product. I would be sure to run all of that bar oil out of the saw before any long storage after using it.
Tom


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 5, 2014)

When it really gets cold out, below 10 degrees you really should use winter weight oil which is 10# whereas regular summer oil is 30#.  The plastic pumps in saws are stressed a lot more trying to pump very thick oil.

I agree on the quart bottle thing too, it makes not spilling much more manageable.  I use old motor oil bottles.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 9, 2014)

A qt of oil won't fill the 650 many times :-0


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 10, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> A qt of oil won't fill the 650 many times :-0


 

I agree with ya there.    The 372XPG takes a bunch of bar oil too and will use almost a quart of fuel.

The quart bottles are only practical with the small saws in the 50cc class.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea my 372xp will run thru fuel/ oil


----------



## Thistle (Jan 10, 2014)

2100CD & 288XPW fuel tanks - 1 liter (33.9oz) & .09 liter (30.51oz) capacity,oil tank .5 liter (16.95oz) on both

Super Pro 125 fuel tank -3.2 pints or 51.2 ounces,oil tank about 15oz


----------



## mecreature (Jan 10, 2014)

I do the same thing CountryBoy does.


posted right here in prev topic on page 2...
I didnt try it earlier this week at -18.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/winter-weight-bar-and-chain-oil.105033/


----------

